# Overwhelmed



## rugbyken (Jul 30, 2017)

Nipped over to France for a couple of weeks to surprise a mate on his 60th on the way back called in to the Pegasus bridge museum was overwhelmed by all the references to my old mob the Royal Engineers of the 5 horsa gliders that landed as the first action of D Day a quarter of each crew were sappers in the museum as well as the original bridge is an original bailey bridge erected in 1944 that was at use until removed to this site in 2001 the first picture is from he other side of the bridge showing two of the gliders and how close they landed they were cast adrift 10 miles from shore and landed exactly where they were aimed for awesome flying


----------



## oppy (Jul 30, 2017)

We took a friend of ours there a few years ago. His father was one of the first to get there and over the years he formed a close relationship with 'madam', we took her a letter from him which was quite a moving experience. Sadly time has passed and both are deceased, but it was a good visit. If you are going to the Anglesey meet, you'll meet Dave. Interestingly though, while we were there a couple of motorcycle Gendarmes arrived, oh poo !! what have we done now??---------Nowt, but by the time they had got into the cafe' there were 2 cold beers on the bar waiting for them :scared:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 30, 2017)

We went there,a couple of years ago.
I had to tear myself away, or miss the ferry.
What heroism, what daring planning  and what a vital part it played in the whole D Day scheme.

But what a combination of luck and coincidence that the whole plan didn't end disastrously, when only 50% of the troops landed safely, without alerting the Germans.


----------



## Lee (Jul 30, 2017)

Ken it's good to see you found it overwhelming, I went with my dad back in 2001 and was impressed with the design of the outside of the museum.
It was a very nostalgic weekend and although it brought back some upsetting times for my father, we both benefited us both.
Mind you i think you obviously were head over heels with your visit (picture 2)
Sorry it just had to be said.
:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## IanH (Jul 30, 2017)

Went there last year, awesome.

The accuracy the gliders landed was quite incredible, bearing in mind they only had gravity as power after being released. My father passed over the bridge not long afterwards.

It never ceases to amaze me what, really quite normal, people can do in a war environment

I , too, found the Pegasus Museum superb,


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 31, 2017)

We spent 8 days learning about the Normandy landings 3 years ago.  A book by Major and Mrs Holt was our guide.  Recommended as it explains battles in each area and included servicemen interviews. They also cover books on the Somme and Ypres. 

The Horsa gliders often broke up on impact or were destroyed by Rommel's asparagus - spikes in the ground.  Most landings were at night and yet they often found their target.  Very few remain as the wood was reused or burnt as fuel.  We did see a couple at one museum. All very humbling.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 31, 2017)

Been there, done that and thoroughly enjoyed it  :dance:

Should be on everyones " Must See " list then they`ll realise what them lads went through for us     :bow:


----------



## The laird (Jul 31, 2017)

We visited the w museum and reallybreathtaking imho.i


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 31, 2017)

For anyone who hasn`t been or doesn`t know what it is      Pegasus Bridge : D-Day in Normandy :: Home


----------



## harrow (Jul 31, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Been there, done that and thoroughly enjoyed it  :dance:
> 
> Should be on everyones " Must See " list then they`ll realise what them lads went through for us     :bow:



Yes our fathers, mothers and or grand parents.

They fought for their country and some died doing it.

I have said it before it would cut immigration at a stroke if the immigrants had to do national service and fight for the country, like my parents did.


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 31, 2017)

i served 68 74 one lad that i patrolled with in belfast was a sikh had an uncle who had been a pilot during WW11 there were also 2 muslim lads in my training party in 68 , happily share a foxhole with any of them not like some of the EDL tossers , there was a crap film in the eighties Starship troopers fighting bugs i read the original book and the film only used about a quarter of it the only way to get franchised & earn the right to vote was serve either the forces or emergency services social services etc community points they were called a bit idealistic but good ideology,


----------

